# Urgent help needed regarding crocodilians



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

Hello, 

I am in an urgent situation regarding my 3 DWA animals; 1 - 3 foot American alligator, 1 - 3 foot spectacled caiman and 1 - 18 inch Siamese crocodile. 

I won't go into detail on this thread but I urgently need to house my 3 crocodilians for a few weeks. I have tried all zoos I can think of and exhausted all of my recourses. I am now putting my situation on here hoping there is someone responsible, knowledgeable and with a DWAL to help me out. Sending my animals, even temporarily to a complete stranger is the last thing I want to do but I am fast running out of options. 

If anyone can help or knows someone that can, please get in touch on here or on 07506014013.

Thanks in advance,
Jordan


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

Jordan94 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in an urgent situation regarding my 3 DWA animals; 1 - 3 foot American alligator, 1 - 3 foot spectacled caiman and 1 - 18 inch Siamese crocodile.
> 
> ...


we could house the siamese in our venomous room if needed


----------



## Jordan94 (May 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

Hi, I have now found a zoo that is very kindly looking after them for a few weeks for me. Thank you for the offer though


----------

